# Schock für die Gehörgänge: Wenn schlechte deutsche Synchronstimmen den Spielspaß vermiesen



## SebastianThoeing (13. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schock für die Gehörgänge: Wenn schlechte deutsche Synchronstimmen den Spielspaß vermiesen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schock für die Gehörgänge: Wenn schlechte deutsche Synchronstimmen den Spielspaß vermiesen


----------



## Ash2X (13. Oktober 2011)

Warum habt ihr kaum Titel in der Liste?Eine akzeptable deutsche Syncro ist was besonderes,nicht die Fehlschläge.
Erwachsene Männer die klingen wie Kinder (Dragon Agerigins Awakening),mehrere Charas mit der gleichen Stimme (gleicher Titel),unmotivierte oder übermäßig motivierte Sprecher (MGS),fehlbesetzte Sprecher (CoD: MW2)....
EIner meiner persönlichen "Stars" ist auch Half-Life 2: Der Syncronsprecher von Barney wurde gefragt ob er lust hat bei einem großen Spieleprojekt als Sprecher zu arbeiten - und er antwortete mit "NEIN!"..sie haben ihn trotzdem genommen...XD


----------



## Ickis99 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ein Jammer, dass dieses Problem immer noch existiert. Glücklicherweise ist man heutzutage nicht mehr auf deutsche Versionen angewiesen (sofern man Englisch an sich beherrscht). Importe sind leicht zu bekommen, meistens sogar billiger und man umgeht noch dazu die deutsche Stasi-Zensur.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2011)

Was vielen hiesigen Synchronsprecher gänzlich fehlt ist die korrekte Betonung in bestimmten Situationen. Man hört sehr schnell heraus wann stur abgelesen wird bzw. wenn sich jemand richtig in seine Rolle hineinversetzt und Gefühle zum Ausdruck bringen will.
Wenn ich mich an jene Spiele entsinne, die ich besitze und auch durchgezockt habe, komme ich zum Schluss, dass die meisten Sprecher ihre Sache formal ordentlich machen, doch nur die Wenigsten sind mit Herzblut bei der Sache, wie mir scheint. Es ist noch genug Luft für noch bessere Synchronisationen vorhanden, so oder so.

Der jüngste Titel der mich mit seiner Lokalisation restlos begeistern konnte war "Dead Space 2". Der Isaac-Sprecher hat seinem Alter Ego richtige Tiefe verliehen. 
Zuletzt habe ich "Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood" geschafft. Die Synchro war nicht schlecht, aber die McCall-Brüder haben auf zu sehr auf "cool" gemacht. Genau hier kommt das Thema "korrekte Betonung" ins Spiel.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Größere FAIL ist eindeutig Windows Vista und Windows 7 mit dem man kein EAX mehr verwenden kann und so lahme Soundeffekte nur noch bekommt. Statt billigen Halleffekten möchte ich wieder realistischere Soundeffekte.
Wird Zeit das es wieder sowas in der Richtung gibt.


----------



## Darklord272 (13. Oktober 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das Größere FAIL ist eindeutig Windows Vista und Windows 7 mit dem man kein EAX mehr verwenden kann und so lahme Soundeffekte nur noch bekommt. Statt billigen Halleffekten möchte ich wieder realistischere Soundeffekte.
> Wird Zeit das es wieder sowas in der Richtung gibt.


 
Mit Windows 8 läuft die Soundunterstützung doch wieder Hardwareseitig und nicht mehr von Windows aus.


Zum eigentlichen Thema, das ist einer der Gründe warum ich englische Spiele kaufe, nicht weil sie unzensiert sind sondern weil da wenigstens die Gespräche usw. richtig rüberkommen.


----------



## Nerdkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

immer noch ist hier wohl Halo 2 ein Paradebeispiel, diejenigen die dem Gravemind versucht haben zu verstehen wissen wovon ich rede. Die Stimmen aus Deus ex finde ich passen perfekt und sind alle sehr motiviert, leider fehlt die Lippensynchronität =(
Auch Bulletstorm fand ich sehr angenehm. Bei Dead Space wäre es echt enttäuschend gewesen mit schlimmen Abstürzen bei der DT. Synchro zu leben, da wäre soviel Atmosphäre draufgegangen...aber zum Glück war dem nicht so


----------



## Michaelthorton (13. Oktober 2011)

Der G-Man ist ja echt die HÄRTE!!!


----------



## Michaelthorton (13. Oktober 2011)

Warum hällt der Typ bei The Force Unleashed nicht seine Klappe?!


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Oktober 2011)

Darklord272 schrieb:


> Mit Windows 8 läuft die Soundunterstützung doch wieder Hardwareseitig und nicht mehr von Windows aus...


 Wurde dafür nicht OpenAL entwickelt? Zumindest meine ich mal so etwas gelesen zu haben, dass damit damals die neueren Soundkarten auch unter Vista EAX verwenden konnten.


----------



## kabalzerO (13. Oktober 2011)

also Halo ist eine serie die wirklich eine einfach unglaublich beschissene synchro hat und das seit teil 1 bis hin zu Reach. da hätte zumindest einer der beiden PC ports dazu gekonnt 

bei Force unleashed 2 würde mich weniger die synchro stören als mehr das einfach unglaublich schlechte spiel... kaum zu glauben wie man eine marke mit potential mit teil 2 so in den sand setzt.

und bei Half Life 2 gehts zumindest mir so dass die doch wirklich teils lachhafte synchro, meiner meinung nach total zum spiel passt... weiß auch nicht warum xD aber ich finde das hat was 
bins wohl einfach schon gewöhnt dass die mich immer mit GOOOOHHDEN ansprechen xD


----------



## Belgium (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir gestern Half Life 2 gekauft, muss echt zustimmen, die Synchro war schon krass, nein nicht so krass, das mir die Ohren geblutet haben...


----------



## TobiasHome (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, es gibt schon miese Synchros. Aber ein Beispiel für eine fantastische deutsche Synchronisation ist Driver: San Francisco. unter anderem mit den Synchronsprechern von Vin Diesel und Paul Walker. Da kommt man sich fast vor wie bei The Fast and The Furious.


----------



## abe15 (13. Oktober 2011)

Die ME2 Synchro war gut. Da kam immer Atmosphäre und Stimmung auf, kein einziges Mal hab ich mich darüber geärgert. 

Als Negativbeispiel würde mir jetzt spontan mal C&C3: Tiberium Wars einfallen. Ansich sehr tolles Spiel, mit zweitklassig gespielten Zwischensequenzen und wirklich dürftiger Sprachausgabe auf Deutsch.


----------



## rowoss (13. Oktober 2011)

ME2 Synchro war gut bis auf den männlichen Sheppard. Als weiteres Beispiel wären noch diverse Sprecher im Oblivion zu nennen, zB besonders die Kaiserlichen kamen zu gechilled und gelangweilt rüber (auch im Kampf).


----------



## VideoGameFan (13. Oktober 2011)

Oh man wie ich GIGA TV vermisse 

Aber Kings Field 4 kannte ich noch nicht.
Das ist ja echt der Kracher


----------



## HMCpretender (13. Oktober 2011)

Schon komisch, dass die deutschen Synchronfassungen von Filmen in aller Regel sehr gut sind, während man bei Videospielen immer zittern muss...


----------



## tarnvogL (13. Oktober 2011)

Unreal Tournament 3.. "PFANNKUCHEN !!!"


----------



## Mothman (13. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass die deutschen Synchronfassungen von Filmen in aller Regel sehr gut sind, .


Naja, ich würde das einschränken. Die Sprecher sind gut. Die Übersetzungen teilweise aber unterirdisch schlecht.
Ich gucke nach Möglichkeit ausschließlich die Original-Filme, sofern diese in Englisch sind.

Bei Filmen in anderen Sprachen dann eben entweder auf Deutsche (Synchro) oder mit Untertitel. 
Habe mir auch schon Filme auf Norwegisch mit Englischem Untertitel angeguckt. Teilweise immer noch besser als die Übersetzungen. 

Das merkt man am besten, wenn man erst nen Film mit deutscher Synchro guckt und danach den Englischen Originalfilm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2011)

kabalzerO schrieb:


> also Halo ist eine serie die wirklich eine einfach unglaublich beschissene synchro hat und das seit teil 1 bis hin zu Reach. da hätte zumindest einer der beiden PC ports dazu gekonnt



Ironischerweise fand ich die Halo-Synchro extrem witzig. Die Aliens laufen unter Beschuss wie die Hasen und kreischen dabei wie Kinder. Und der Master Chief hörte sich immer wie ein Halbstarker mit Zahnweh an. Fragt mich nicht warum, aber ich fand es ausgesprochen amüsant.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (13. Oktober 2011)

jup filme und serien sind im deutschen nicht unbedingt super, als beispiel hätte ich da invader zim. coole serie auf englisch, als ich sie dann nach jahren mal in deutsch in die finger bekam habe ich gleich aus gemacht ^^

me2 und schlechte stimme? ich fand die ganz gut habe aber auch nen weiblichen char gehabt. und der g-man aus hl 2 hat im deutschen ja mal eine richtig geile stimme und art zu reden, ist zwar etwas schräg, passt aber in dem fall vollkommen, wie ich finde.

//EDIT:
um das mit dem g-man mal zu zeigen, hier ein video (leider nicht von mir  ) vom outro aus hl2 ab ca 1:50 labert er dann...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kwhnNYQHxw


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. Oktober 2011)

Na endlich wird auch dieses mal Thema angesprochen 
die schlechte Synchro bei Half-Life 2 war für mich ein Grund warum das Spiel zwar ein guter, aber kein herausragender Shooter war 
...
Zudem ist Gordon Freeman stinklangweilig 
Man sieht ihn nie, man hört ihn nie
...
Dagegen war die Synchro bei den Shootern Bioshock + Bulletstorm allererste Sahne , weswegen ich beide HL 2 vorziehe..
Zudem hatte Bulletstorm mit Grayson Hunt einen der coolsten Videospiel-Charaktere in einem Ego-Shooter überhaupt 
....
Weiter Spiele mit sehr guter Synchro
Die GTA-Reihe (ab San Andreas)
Kane & Lynch


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich der einzige bin, der das so sieht. Aber ich finde, dass die deutsche Synchronisation insgesamt bei Spielen mittlerweile immer besser wird.
Bei The Witcher 2 war sie zum Beispiel echt gut, bei Bulletstorm auch in Ordnung. Bei Deus Ex fand ich sie sogar sehr gut, auch wenn sie leider nicht Lippensynchron war.
Die Tendenz zeigt da meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall nach oben.


----------



## BiJay (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Chaos Wars Video ist fehl am Platz, da wird doch nur englisch gesprochen. :o


----------



## Occulator (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist zwar schon uralt, wird mir aber wegen verpatzter Synchronstimmen ewig in Erinnerung bleiben: Warlords Battlecry


----------



## SithlordDK (13. Oktober 2011)

Mieseste Synchros EVARRRRRR für mich immer noch: Metal Gear Solid (also schlechter als das Abgelese da gehts wirklich nicht mehr) und Fahrenheit (auch unter aller Sau und teilweise unfreiwillig komisch, aufgrund falscher Betonung usw.)...

Englische Sprache (evtl. mit Untertiteln drunter) kommt fast immer doch am besten.


----------



## Akyle (13. Oktober 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Na endlich wird auch dieses mal Thema angesprochen
> die schlechte Synchro bei Half-Life 2 war für mich ein Grund warum das Spiel zwar ein guter, aber kein herausragender Shooter war
> ...
> Zudem ist Gordon Freeman stinklangweilig
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe nicht warum vielen es so wichtig ist, dass ihre eigene Person (ich mein den Avatar oder Spielfigur) sprechen soll.
In diesen Spielen ohne Sprachausgabe soll man seinen Teil selber denken und "fühlen" und ist für mich die beste Spieleigenschaft
vieler Spiele (Zelda, BioShock, HalfLife 1 u 2, Dead Space 1, usw.). Dass dies negativ ausgelegt wird ist für unverständlich.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (13. Oktober 2011)

genau so sieht es aus akyle in hl 1 & 2 wird gorden extra nie gezeigt und spricht nie damit man sich besser indentifizieren kann und ich finde das es recht gut gelöst ist, schliesslich wird er in dialoge verwickelt und sagt aber nix. das ist schon nicht einfach das zu meistern ohne das es vollkommen bekoppt wirkt


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2011)

Michael Hulsmann aka Liquid Snake - grausamste Vertonung aller Zeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpsU1LQ8obY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## jael (13. Oktober 2011)

*Raise your Voice!!!*



Akyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht warum vielen es so wichtig ist, dass ihre eigene Person (ich mein den Avatar oder Spielfigur) sprechen soll.
> In diesen Spielen ohne Sprachausgabe soll man seinen Teil selber denken und "fühlen" und ist für mich die beste Spieleigenschaft
> vieler Spiele (Zelda, BioShock, HalfLife 1 u 2, Dead Space 1, usw.). Dass dies negativ ausgelegt wird ist für unverständlich.


 
Jetzt ernsthaft? 

Es ist völlig ok für mich in Spielen wie Quake, Unreal, und Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011, wenn der Traktor oder der Protagonist keine Sprachausgabe hat. In Spielen mit Story ist das aber eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich viele mit dem 'Namenlosen Helden' identifizieren können und ein 'Ich-Gefühl' aufbauen können. Das ist völlig in Ordnung und wenn der Hersteller das ordentlich hinbekommt, dann ist das auch absolut lobenswert. Also... wenn..

In Spielen mit fester Story und intensiv ausgearbeiteter Character-Entwicklung ist das für mich eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da hab ich lieber einen ordentlichen Sprecher der mir ein sehr deutliches Plus an intensivierter Tiefe und emotionaler Bindung zu dem Protagonisten gibt. Ich darf hier mal dezent an Duke Nukem und an Bastion erinnern. Zwei krasse Gegensätze, ein Spiel dominiert durch beißenden Humor seitens des Macho-King Duke Nukem, das andere Spiel glänzt durch die Erzählerstimme die dynamisch das erlebte kommentiert und so die fantastische Stimmungsorgie des Hack'n'Slay auf eine nie dagewesene Ebene hievt. Bei beiden Games wäre derartiges ohne Implementierung der Protagonistenstimme bzw der Erzählerstimme einfach gänzlich undenkbar und absolut langweilig. Beide Spiele wären ohne ihr characteristisches Voice-Over völlig aufgeschmissen und wertlos. Was wäre der Duke ohne Text? Was wäre Bastion ohne Sprecher? Beide Games wären längst im 70% Bereich baden gegangen. Das ist nicht der Unterschied zwischen 'Joar, is schon ok' und 'Joar, is nich so dolle aber wenn einem langweilig is...'. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wie 'Oh mein Gott, der hat gerade gesagt "I'd stiill hit her"! und 'Was is das denn für ein langweiliger Schrott, lass die Pfoten davon!'. 

Auch für Games wie Zelda wäre es für mich völlig legitim wenn der Held mit einer eigenen Stimme Dialoge führen würde. Ich darf das Game mal ganz grob mit Pokemon vergleichen. Der jugendliche Charme ist derselbe, der Enthusiasmus, das epische Ziel, auch der Humor, obgleich subtiler, ist in Zelda Games ähnlich wie bei Pokemon. Da stört es auch niemanden, dass der Protagonist eine Stimme hat.

Keine Stimme in Games? Wach auf, Mann!!!


----------



## endmaster (13. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt jungs, jetzt hab ich wieder bock auf Mass Effect


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Oktober 2011)

Boa Half Life 2 bringt einen ja echt um. Zum Glück auf englisch gespielt  "Blablabla, Mr. Freeman, blablabla!"


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich grundsätzlich alle Spiele auf Englisch stelle ^^


----------



## Akyle (13. Oktober 2011)

jael schrieb:


> Jetzt ernsthaft?
> 
> Es ist völlig ok für mich in Spielen wie Quake, Unreal, und Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011, wenn der Traktor oder der Protagonist keine Sprachausgabe hat. In Spielen mit Story ist das aber eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich viele mit dem 'Namenlosen Helden' identifizieren können und ein 'Ich-Gefühl' aufbauen können. Das ist völlig in Ordnung und wenn der Hersteller das ordentlich hinbekommt, dann ist das auch absolut lobenswert. Also... wenn..
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier wach auf man.
Für mich persönlich ist es ein schöneres Spielgefühl selber nachzudenken als mir die Geschichte durch meinen Protagonisten vorkauen zu lassen. Für dich anscheinend nicht, ist halt so. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die fehlende Stimme von der Presse oft negativ bewertet wird. Das beste Beispiel für ein Spiel ohne die Zusätzliche Spieler-stimme in letzter Zeit ist für mich DeadSpace 1.
Natürlich gibt es Spiele bei denen eine Stimme sinnvoll ist, wie zum Beispiel beim Duke (obwohl der nicht wirklich viel sagt) aber bei Gothic 1 u 2 oder Zelda wäre sie meiner Meinung nach fahl am Platz.


----------



## stawacz (13. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich der einzige bin, der das so sieht. Aber ich finde, dass die deutsche Synchronisation insgesamt bei Spielen mittlerweile immer besser wird.
> Bei The Witcher 2 war sie zum Beispiel echt gut, bei Bulletstorm auch in Ordnung. Bei Deus Ex fand ich sie sogar sehr gut, auch wenn sie leider nicht Lippensynchron war.
> Die Tendenz zeigt da meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall nach oben.


 

ich find auch bei den drakensang teilen waren die deutschen syncronsprecher super und starcraft 2 und batman AA würde mir auch noch einfallen


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2011)

oh gott.. ein paar beispiele sind ja echt zum 


da ich jedes spiel auf englisch spiele, ist mir gar nicht so bewusst gewesen wie schlimm
fast alle spiele auf deutsch klingen 

und falls mal ein spiel ne gute synchro hat, gibts probleme mit lippensynchro siehe dx hr.

da muss ich echt sagen dass ich sehr froh bin englisch so gut zu können auch wenn ich meistens nur 90% versteh.
man kann sich den rest zusammenreimen, nachgoogeln und besser darüber nachdenken als dass man eine
schlampige deutsche stimme zuhören muss die vielleicht ein spannendes spiel zu tode quasseln.

g-man... lol  erst vor 3 wochen oder so komplette half life serie durchgezockt und es war
einfach wie im siebten himmel die synchro und die originalstimmen auf sich wirken zu lassen + mimik und gestik.

ich denke mir meistens echt dass ich so manch ein spiel viel besser synchronisieren könnte als 
möchtegern profis 

@ spieler ohne stimmen.
ich finde sowas super.
wie oft hab ich mich schon geärgert wenn ich im spiel eine geschichte verfolge und mir natürlich auch gedanken
mache wieso weshalb und warum etwas passiert und abläuft.

dann gibts gespräche und mir wird dies und jenes erklärt, und dann muss ich eine antwort vom charakter hinnehmen die überhaupt
nicht mit meiner meinung zusammenpasst.
sowas find ich ärgerlich und dann werde ich gezwungen eine geschichte zu "erleben" und zu "akzeptieren" so wie es vorgeschrieben ist
anstatt sich selber gedanken zu machen.

beispiele: half life, zelda, metroid.

das sind halt riesen spiele mit einem riesen universum und eines der erfolgreichsten serien bis heute.
da kann man sich total austoben und denken was man will. da wird nix einem vorgekaut.
allein schon die spekulationen und fantasien die man dadurch gewinnt ist einfach unbezahlbar.

klar ein shooter ala serious sam, duke oder bulletstorm ists geil fette sprüche zu hören.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2011)

hm ja, das Ding ist halt auch irgendwie, das eigentlich alle Syncros gut sein könnten, man müsste halt nur mal Geld investieren, den die Guten kosten halt nun mal Geld
wobei mich irgendwie schlechte Übersetzungen noch mehr stören als eine dürftige Syncro


----------



## MisterSmith (14. Oktober 2011)

Mich wundert es, dass noch niemand Risen erwähnt hat. Die Stimme als solches war zu dem Spielcharakter von Gothic auch nicht unbedingt passend, doch der Sprecher war trotzdem gut und man hat sich daran gewöhnt.
Aber an den von Risen könnte ich mich nie gewöhnen.


----------



## 5h4d0w (14. Oktober 2011)

es ist sowieso eine schande, dass in D alles synchronisiert werden muss. obwohl englisch eine der meistgesprochensten sprachen wird, sieht man synchronisierte filme im englischsprachigen ausland? nix da. wenn zB ein französischer film gezeigt wird, dann mit untertitel.
ich frag mich ob dem bildungssystem oder der kultur mehr schuld daran zu geben ist, aber wie man sich diesem synchronisierten mist ausliefern kann, begreif ich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> es ist sowieso eine schande, dass in D alles synchronisiert werden muss. obwohl englisch eine der meistgesprochensten sprachen wird, sieht man synchronisierte filme im englischsprachigen ausland? nix da. wenn zB ein französischer film gezeigt wird, dann mit untertitel.
> ich frag mich ob dem bildungssystem oder der kultur mehr schuld daran zu geben ist, aber wie man sich diesem synchronisierten mist ausliefern kann, begreif ich nicht.


 
ah ja, es ist also jetzt eine Schande seine Muttersprache noch irgend zu mögen? 
Außerdem Schlaule, ist das nicht nur in Deutschland, Österreich und in der Schweiz so, sondern ebenso in Frankreich, Spanien und Italien, alles Länder deren Große Zahl an Einwohnern das ganze nunmal rentabel gemacht, es lohnt sich halt nicht so wirklich eine norwegische Fassung zu machen, alleine Ungarn und Tschechien machen da eine wirkliche Ausnahme
Und nun ja, Filme in Englisch gab´s zu der Zeit schon jede Menge, so das in den USA und England auch nicht wirklich nötig war

irgendwie klingst du so wie die Typen die immer bei der Synchronisation von WoW rumgejammert haben, aber deren einziges "Argument" war, das Englisch doch viel cooler klingt

Deutsch ist immer noch eine schöne Sprache und deswegen ist es nicht verkehrt dann auch immer anzumerken, wenn Leute, die entweder die Ausgangs- noch die Zielsprache gescheit sprechen 
Zumal, man hat die Wahl die bessere Version zu nehmen

und nur so, ich werde mich jetzt noch etwas Snuff widmen, in Hoffnung damit auch im vorhinein Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen


----------



## roym899 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele meine Spiele soweit möglich eh immer auf Englisch. Klingt viel besser und realistischer.
Wenn ein amerkanischer Soldat Deutsch spricht und die Deutschen merkwürdiges Extremes Deutsch sprechen ist das einfach nur schlecht.

Hab mir bspw. auch in SCII extra die Englische Version runtergeladen, weil die deutschen Einheiten einfach nur sowas von schlecht klingen.


----------



## kabalzerO (14. Oktober 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> es ist sowieso eine schande, dass in D alles synchronisiert werden muss. obwohl englisch eine der meistgesprochensten sprachen wird, sieht man synchronisierte filme im englischsprachigen ausland? nix da. wenn zB ein französischer film gezeigt wird, dann mit untertitel.
> ich frag mich ob dem bildungssystem oder der kultur mehr schuld daran zu geben ist, aber wie man sich diesem synchronisierten mist ausliefern kann, begreif ich nicht.


 
also in jedem großen land wird synchronisiert, und grade Deutschland ist da mit noch am besten vertreten, zumindest bei Filmen und Serien.
ich schau auch lieber bei serien die englischen versionen aber dann auch wieder die Deutschen um zu sehen wies gemacht wurde und dann habe ich doppelt so viel davon 


und wie gesagt in bei uns wird sich beim Übersetzen teilweise richtig ins zeug gelegt... ein krasses beispiel hierfür ist Hogan's Heroes/Ein Käfig voller Helden

warum das ein krasses beispiel ist? tja für die deutsche version wurde doch tatsächlich eine Figur hinzu erfunden! Die Putzfrau von Oberst Klink "Kalinke" gibts im Original nicht, man sieht sie niemals oder so aber sie wird oft von den einzelnen Figuren erwähnt. 
durch witze über sie wurden oft anspielungen ersetzt die ein nicht amerikaner nicht wirklich auf anhieb verstehen würde oder die man nicht übersetzen konnte.

und wenn man unbedingt die englische fassung von allem sehen will, schön, einfach auf englisch anschauen. so hat man aber immernoch ne alternative. 
und überhaupt, ich will ja mal nen 6 jährigen sehen der es toll finden würde z.B. bei "Hör mal wer da Hämmert" immer untertitel mitzulesen weil er entwerder noch garkein oder nur ganz wenig englisch kann


----------



## MoeD (15. Oktober 2011)

Mir persönlich kommt kein ins Deutsche synchronisierte Spiel mehr ins Haus. Der Erfahrung nach ist das immer ein absoluter Atmosphäre-Killer! Gerade bei so Spielen wie Mass Effect 2, die im Orginal so unglaubliche stimmige und professionelle Stimmen aufweisen (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4) , ist die deutsche Syncro einfach eine Schande! Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man sich nicht einfach auf deutsche Untertitel beschränkt und sich die Kosten für die deutschen Sprecher spart.


----------



## JCFR (16. Oktober 2011)

roym899 schrieb:


> Ich spiele meine Spiele soweit möglich eh immer auf Englisch. Klingt viel besser und realistischer.
> Wenn ein amerkanischer Soldat Deutsch spricht und die Deutschen merkwürdiges Extremes Deutsch sprechen ist das einfach nur schlecht.
> 
> Hab mir bspw. auch in SCII extra die Englische Version runtergeladen, weil die deutschen Einheiten einfach nur sowas von schlecht klingen.


 
Es mag ja sein, das deutsche Sprecher viel zu oft aus der untersten Schublade gekramt werden und häufig einen Großteil der Atmosphäre verderben.  Deshalb auf die englische synchro umzusteigen ist mir persönlich allerdings zu nervig. 
Gerade in Shootern wie HL2 kann ich es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wenn ich mitten in der dichtesten Action darüber nachdenken muss, was mir da gerade aus den Boxen entgegen weht. 
Ich will mich voll konzentrieren und in das Geschehen eintauchen... und wenn ich nebenbei  überlegen muss, was da im Hintegrund gesprochen wird, zerstört das die Atmo mindestens genauso.  Und so schlecht fand ich die Sprecher in Mass effect 2 nicht. 
Zwar nicht überragend, aber auch nicht so abgrundtief wie die von Alyx Vance. 

Meine persönliche, schlimmste Erfahrung hatte ich mit Star Lancer. Eigentlich ein ganz guter Wing Commander-clon... aber wer auf die bescheuerte Idee kam, der einen Partei einen amerikanischen und der anderen einen russischen Dialekt aufzuzwingen gehört in den tiefsten Kreis der Hölle. 
Das war noch schlimmer als die deutsche Edition von Baldur's Gate.
Irgendwie ist man da doch froh, das Typen wie Gordon Freeman tendenziell eher wenig zu sagen haben.


----------



## Synchronkenner (2. November 2011)

*Die Sprecher können in der Regel wenig für schlechte Synchronfassungen*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass in der angeregten Diskussion viel spekuliert wird, aber keiner wirklich weiss, wie Synchronfassungen zustande kommen. Daher hier ein paar Erläuterungen meinerseits, ich kenne die Branche ein wenig.

Warum gibt es Synchronversionen auf deutsch? Wegen des zweiten Weltkrieges!:
Englisch, Französisch, Russisch, etc... wollte in Deutschland keiner mehr hören, aber Filme wollte man schon noch sehen. Also wurde ganz klein begonnen, das mal auszuprobieren mit synchron und es kam gut an. Die deutsche Synchronlandschaft ist, so habe ich es oft vernommen, die "beste der Welt". Man mag sich manchmal über verlorene Gags der Originalsprache ärgern, doch manches ist schlicht 1) nicht mit demselben Wortzwitz übersetzbar und dabei 2) wenn es übersetzbar ist, nicht immer brauchbar lippensynchron umsetzbar und würde brutal stören. Die bekannten deutschen Synchronsprecher sind durch die Bank weg hervorragend. Wenn sie mal nicht richtig passen, hat man sie vielleicht ungünstig besetzt. Es gibt keine Verträge, die besagen, ein Sprecher spreche IMMER einen Schauspieler. Das ist nur allgemeiner Konsenz und Annahme der Zuschauer. Wird dagegen verstoßen, ärgern die sich verständlicher Weise. Dennoch: es gibt keine Verträge darüber. Deshalb hatte Käptn Jack in FDK4 wieder David Nathan als Stimme, was die meisten Kinogänger verärgerte. Und Bruce Willis in Stirb Langsam 3 Thomas Danneberg, nicht Manfred Lehmann.

Wenn ein Sprecher nicht zu einer Rolle passt, dann hat der Kunde offenbar eine Fehlbesetzung vorgenommen, der Sprecher wird sich aber nur in seltenen Fällen deshalb aus eigener Initiative weigern, einen Job zu machen. Nach dem Motto "Ich pass doch gar nicht darauf, wollt ihr nicht lieber einen anderen Sprecher engagieren?" Sicher nicht. Vom Sprechen leben ist gar nicht so einfach, und selbst Markus Off, der Käpt'n Jack Sparrow hat für Fluch der Karibik 1-3 nur lächerliche ~9500,- Euro bekommen und er ist ein Voll-Profi. Durch die deutsche Fassung hat Disney in Deutschland viele Millionen eingespielt, die Gage ist lächerlich für diese Leistung. Ach ja, einer schrieb hier, ich hoffe zwinkernd, er meine, er könne manches besser synchronisieren, als mancher Profi in einem Game. Dann wärst du ein echtes Talent, aber nimms mir nicht übel, das ist einer von 1000.

Die Synchrongagen sind im Keller, im Film, wie auch bei Spielen wird nicht üppig gezahlt. 
Die Auftraggeber sparen gern.
Spiele werden in der Regel schon synchronisiert, bevor das Spiel überhaupt fertiggestellt ist. Wenn z.B. Namen falsch ausgesprochen werden, dann war das evtl. ein Fehler in der Aussprachedatenbank des Kunden oder Unachtsamkeit der Regie. Es wird meist der zb englische Take vorgespielt und der Sprecher spricht wie ein Uhrwerk den deutschen Satz in gleichem Rhythmus und Sprechdauer wie des Originals hinterher. Hunderte von Zeilen. Das ist Fließband, wo Qualität schon mal auf der Strecke bleiben kann.
Dialoge werden nicht zu zweit aufgenommen, sondern solo. Den Gesprächspartner hört man bei Spielesynchron nur höchst selten. Wenn dann Betonungsfehler in einer Antwort aufkommen, liegt das gerne daran.
Wenn ein Sprecher zu hölzern, unemotional klingt, hätte die Regie mehr eingreifen müssen oder der Sprecher tatsächlich ausgetauscht, falls er es nicht entsprechend den Forderungen der Regie umsetzen konnte.

Das mal so, um für die Sprecher in die Bresche zu springen 

Und klar: wer der Originalsprache mächtig ist, der kann sie ja nutzen. Aber z.B. Arnie ist dann unerträglich  Ein Meisterstück ist Thomas Danneberg in "The Expendables" gelungen. Er ist Stammsprecher von Arnie und Sly Stallone. Hier haben sie einen Dialog und er spricht beide, was dem durchschnittlichen Zuschauer nicht auffällt und auch wenn man es weiß, fällt es schwer, das zu glauben: The Expendables: Thomas Danneberg spricht Stallone & Schwarzenegger - YouTube

Cheers!


----------



## SuitUp (1. Juli 2012)

Für mich ist der beste Fail noch immer der deutsche Synchronsprecher ala Klitschko für Saruman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR9G9RtxJFI


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. Juli 2012)

Respekt: Resteverwertung auf PC Games Art. Der Artikel ist nun wirklich schon uralt. Warum gräbt man sowas nochmal aus? Das ist echt billig Leute


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juli 2012)

Das mit Mass Effect finde ich lustig. Engländer und Amis finden die Originalstimme von Shepard scheiße, viele Deutsche die Synchrostimme *g*

Aber es stimmt schon, der deutsche Shepard aus dem ersten Teil klang richtig angenehm.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juli 2012)

roym899 schrieb:


> Hab mir bspw. auch in SCII extra die Englische Version runtergeladen, weil die deutschen Einheiten einfach nur sowas von schlecht klingen.


 
Reden wir hier von Starcraft 2? Da haben die deutschen Sprecher eine hervorragende und vorbildliche Arbeit geleistet, wie ich finde. Allein schon der berliner Dialekt des WBFs ist richtig nice. 

"Is ja nich mein Jeld"
"Wah, hab ick mich erschreckt"
"Is was?"

Das wäre so als würde man sich bei den ersten CnC Teilen über die Synchro beschweren *g*


Ein weiteres Beispiel für schlechte Synchronisierung ist das russische Spiel "Cargo! Quest for Gravity" aus dem Hause Ice Pick Lodge, die uns 2009 mit dem Spiel The Void beglückten. Und das ist richtig, richtig tragisch. The Void hatte eine richtige gute Synchronisation bekommen, klang um Lichtjahre besser als etwa die englische Sprachausgabe (deswegen empfehle ich auch jedem, sich das Spiel bloß nicht über Steam zu kaufen), und dann kam auf einmal das. Ich saß vor dem Monitor und dachte, das Spiel wäre von einem ganz anderen Entwickler. Nun, war es dann aber nicht. Ich frage mich echt, warum man plötzlich ein anderes Studio genommen hat.

EDIT:



Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Weiter Spiele mit sehr guter Synchro
> Die GTA-Reihe (ab San Andreas)



Die GTA-Reihe wurde bisher nie synchronisiert.


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Juli 2012)

da fehlt "Aliens vs. Predator 2" ....
bei dem Spiel bluten einem echt die Gehörgänge   ..


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (1. Juli 2012)

alle lizenzspiele, sind beschissen vertont. bis auf die batman spiele.

mass effect 2 und fallout 3 waren/sind doch echt gut vertont. mir hat es spaß gemacht zuzuhören

richtige geile synchros haben auch deus ex:hr, enslaved, heavy rain, the darkness 2, und die 3 god of war und uncharted's


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2012)

Mass Effect 2 fand ich in der deutschen Synchro auch sehr gelungen. Teil 1 war da deutlich schlechter (nicht die Sprecher, aber die Aufnahmequalität, Dialogregie, Aussprache usw.), allerdings fand ich den Shepard-Sprecher in Teil 1 besser als in Teil 2.

Richtige Katastrophen sind mir eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr aufgefallen. Starlancer war damals wirklich übel.

Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach aber auch nie (oder nur sehr selten) wirklich die Sprecher, sondern Kleinigkeiten, die einfach nicht passen. Aussprache, Betonung, Nachbearbeitung (enge Räume, große Hallen, offene Felder, Lautstärkebalancing zwischen Dialogen und Hintergrundgeräuschen, Schreien, Flüstern, das alles kommt in Spielen nur sehr selten gut rüber). Perfekt und auf Kinoniveau ist es die Synchro nur sehr selten (übrigens gilt das auch für engl. Orignale), aber Spiele wie Mass Effect (2 und 3), The Witcher 2 oder auch das ältere Outcast sind schon sehr gelungen, finde ich.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Die GTA-Reihe wurde bisher nie synchronisiert.


 
äh, natürlich wurde GTA syncronisiert
nur halt nicht auf Deutsch sondern nur auf Englisch, aber ich denke dass das hier gemeint ist, nur aber unpassend wenn nach Deutsch gefragt ist

Ansonsten ist der Artikel schon wirklich etwas langweilig, weil es irgendwie kein Update gab


----------



## Look (1. Juli 2012)

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits, aber ich finde es interessant, das 1. hier noch niemand mit englischen synchrofails aufgetaucht ist und 2. hier alle meinen die englische Version klinge ja von Haus aus besser.


Grob gesagt, für ein deutsches Ohr ist englisch keine Muttersprache, insofern ist es verdammt sinnfrei hier wirklich werten wollen zu können - wer noch kein Jahr dauerhaft im Ausland verbracht hat, kann da eigentlich nichts weiter zu sagen, bzw. werten, entschuldigt.

Bleiben die Übersetzungsfehler die einiges versauen, nun es gibt Sachen die können nicht adäquat übersetzt werden (geflügelte Worte z.B., oder auch Wortspiele und Anspielungen), dann gibt es durch Unachtsamkeit erzeugte Fehler (meist fehlt dann vom Hersteller eine Liste mit Erklärungen, wie etwas zu deuten ist, was nicht übersetzt werden soll usw.), dann die Preisdruckfehler (man bekommt wofür man bezahlt und in dem Bereich wird richtig schlecht bezahlt) und dann die Abgleichfehler (wen nur stur übersetzt wurde, nicht aber z.b. ein Gespräch gegengeprüft wird).

Und das setzt sich halt bei der eigentlichen Synchroarbeit fort, bei Filmen liegt das Ausgangsmaterial schon längst vor, bei Spielen eigentlich nie, da wird blind gearbeitet, meist ohne konkreten Gegenpart - Preisdruck auch dort.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe schon häufiger zu hören bekommen, das die englische Version ja so viel cooler wäre, weil das Motherfucker viel authentischer wäre als ein Arschloch und ein fuck besser käme als ein Scheisse oder Mist - für all jene sei gesagt, das auf bayrisch oder plattdeutsch fluchen dem englischen gefluche sehr viel näher kommt, einfach mal anhören, aber nöööööö das ist ja Mundart, damit können wir ja noch weniger anfangen gell?

P.S. Zudem sei gesagt das den meisten Hippstern mit ihrem Englischtick ihr selbst gesprochenes denglisch grauenhaft klingt .


----------



## MrAss (1. Juli 2012)

Das Video von Fallout ist auf Englisch :p


----------



## MrAss (1. Juli 2012)

Kingsfield 4 hat die beste deutsche Syncro die ich je gehört habe :o

Apropo, das mit der deutschen Syncro hat sich zum Glück bereits gebessert, z.b. in Arkham Asylum bzw. Arkham City ist es immer die dt. Stimme von Christian Bale die Batman syncronisiert. Bethesda hat teilweise die halbe Soprano-Crew engagiert, und noch andere bekannte Sprecher. Meine Favoriten sind aber die Sprecher aus den Gothicspielen :p


----------



## Enisra (1. Juli 2012)

Look schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits, aber ich finde es interessant, das 1. hier noch niemand mit englischen synchrofails aufgetaucht ist und 2. hier alle meinen die englische Version klinge ja von Haus aus besser.


 
naja, aber so in der Regel ist meistens die Englische besser als die Deutsche, außer man nimmt halt mal Geld in die Hand, siehe Diablo oder Portal und man muss auch bedenken, das der schlechte Krams auch meistens eher unter dem Radar durch läuft, so irgendwelche Dinger die nur so Maximal ne 40 bekommen

Btw. Schlechte Englische Snycro: Sollen viele der Daedalic Adventures nicht mit einer furchtbar schlechten Syncro und Übersetzung verunstaltet worden sein? Wäre eigentlich mal ne Idee für Tim Schafer, einfach den Vertrieb übernehmen und die gescheit übersetzen
Und irgendwelche Japanischen Spiele werden auch dabei sein, siehe Zero Wing ...


----------



## Gograshok (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade über eine Onlineplattform Space Marine geholt. Und musste sofort an diesen Beitrag auf PC Games denken 

Meine Güte! Die deutsche Synchro ist da dermaßen schlecht! Gelangweilte Sprecher, von denen es gefühlt 2 gibt. Null Emotion, völlig Lippen-Unsynchron, teilweise sogar Sekunden hinter der Sequenz hinterher...hab noch innerhalb der ersten Missionen das Spiel auf englisch umgestellt. Das mache ich an sonsten nicht.

MfG


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Juli 2012)

Kein Spiel sondern ein Film, aber die Syncro war trotzdem schrecklich und hat große Teile der Stimmung genommen: Snow White and the Huntsman. Was die da mit der Stimme der bösen Königin gemacht haben, war ein Graus 

Bei Spielen fällt mir als gute Syncro Diablo 3 ein, schlechte gibts hingegen einige.
Aber viele Sachen spiel ich auch lieber auf Englisch. Wenn das SWAT Team oder die Marines Deutsch sprechen ist das schon irgendwie doof.

GANZ grauenhaft war auch das, was sie aus CnC Generals gemacht haben... die zensierte deutsche version auauuauaua  Die Stimmen der Einheiten durch verschrebbelte "Cyborg" Stimmen ersetzt... (bzw einfach einen schlechten Filter drüber gelegt...) das war grauenhaft. Ich habe stundenlag gegooglet, gepatcht und ausprobiert, um die richtigen Stimmen wieder zu kriegen. Da wurde der ehrliche Käufer mal wieder auf's härteste gestraft


----------



## svd (1. Juli 2012)

Look schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits, aber ich finde es interessant, das 1. hier noch niemand mit englischen synchrofails aufgetaucht ist und 2. hier alle meinen die englische Version klinge ja von Haus aus besser.



Nun, quasi jedes "City Interactive" Spiel, oder andere Actionspiele aus Osteuropa (ohne "STALKER" und "Metro 2033") klingen auf Englisch genauso schlecht wie deutsch. 



Look schrieb:


> P.S. Zudem sei gesagt das den meisten Hippstern mit ihrem Englischtick ihr selbst gesprochenes denglisch grauenhaft klingt .


 
Das mag zwar sein, aber besser Englisch zu verstehen, als es selber zu sprechen ist ja keine Schande.

Aber schau mal hinter die Kulissen von "Bioshock Infinite". Und sag mir, dass im deutschen Synchonstudio mit ebenso viel Hingabe gearbeitet wird.
Und da liegt auch der Problempunkt bei Synchronisation allgemein. In guten Originalen sind die Synchronsprecher of direkt am Entwicklungsprozess beteiligt. Leihen den Figuren nicht nur die Stimmen, sondern oft auch ihre Bewegungen und Mimik während des Motion Capturing. Dabei agieren sie wie in einem Theaterstück, also durchaus übertrieben, jedoch immer noch glaubwürdig, weil sie ihre Stimmen meist nicht verstellen müssen (oder das sehr gut können).

In den deutschen Studios bekommen die Sprecher das fertige Material vorgelegt, zu dem sie überhaupt keinen Bezug haben.
Hochbezahlte Profis, die normalerweise höchst erfolgreiche Hollywoodfilme vertonen, lesen lust- und/oder emotionslos Sätze vom Blatt ab.
Der Regisseur ist schnell zufrieden (oder geht Kompromisse ein), denn Zeit ist Geld. zu guter letzt wird im Soundstudio geschlampt.
In "hitzigen" Streitgesprächen gibt es Pausen von zwei Sekunden, die Lautstärke der Personen ist unterschiedlich...

Ich pflege immer zu sagen, Spielesynchronisation ist im deutschsprachigem Raum noch immer auf schlechtem Hörspiel- ("Regina Regenbogen") oder Zeichentrickserienniveau ("Ninja Turtles", "Masters of the Universe", "Bravestarr").

Natürlich, warum soll ich Englisch lernen/können, um ein Spiel zu spielen, dass ich hier im Laden gekauft habe? Ich möchte ja auch nicht erst Chinesisch lernen müssen, damit ich eine Peking Ente bestellen kann. 
Aber ein wenige mehr Mühe erwarte ich schon von Leuten, die wahrscheinlich an einem Tag soviel bekommen, wie ich in einem Monat, hehe.


----------



## CookieFre4k (1. Juli 2012)

Mir persönlich fehlt bei dieser Liste noch Counterstrike Condition Zero. Was man da zu hören bekam sorgte des öfteren, von den Entwicklern ungewollt, zu Lachkrämpfen!


----------



## Medith (1. Juli 2012)

Look schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits, aber ich finde es interessant, das 1. hier noch niemand mit englischen synchrofails aufgetaucht ist und 2. hier alle meinen die englische Version klinge ja von Haus aus besser.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Aber wenn das Spiel von englischen Entwicklern ist ist die Syncro bei der Produktion entstanden. Es gab hier ja genügend Beispiele bei dem eine Nachsyncronisation schief gelaufen ist. Das Problem ist eher das es mehr englische bzw. englisch sprachige Produzenten gibt. Die wenig die in/auf deutsch bei der Urproduktion gemacht werden sind auf Deutsch natürlich besser. Sind aber nicht so viele. 



Look schrieb:


> Grob gesagt, für ein deutsches Ohr ist englisch keine Muttersprache, insofern ist es verdammt sinnfrei hier wirklich werten wollen zu können - wer noch kein Jahr dauerhaft im Ausland verbracht hat, kann da eigentlich nichts weiter zu sagen, bzw. werten, entschuldigt.



Kann ich nur Teilweise zustimmen. Ich habe über ein Jahr im englischsprachigen Ausland verbracht und versteh es wirklich fließend. Mein eigenes gesprochenes wird aber immernoch aktzent und fehler haben. Doch kenne ich auch viele die einfach hier in Deutschland so viel damit zu tun haben (Sprechen einfach jedentag für Stunden mit englisch Sprechenden leuten) das man das wohl kaum pauschalisieren kann. Aber ja man braucht natürlich schon ein wenig rutine. Aber das kann man auch in Deutschland bekommen.

QUOTE=Look;9474332]
(geflügelte Worte z.B., oder auch Wortspiele und Anspielungen)
[/QUOTE]

Das ist genau mein Grund vieles im Orginal zu sehen oder zu Spielen. Ich kann nur jedem der genug Englischverständniss hat mal Simpsons auf Englisch anzuhören. Oder auch viele andere Serien. Im Deutschen fallen aufgrund der Syncronisation sehr viele extrem gute Wortwitze und Anspielungen heraus. Das ist kein Vorwurf da es kaum anderst Möglich ist, aber eben eine Tatsache.
Deutsch kann sehr gut klingen (Gothic! keine Frage.) , das will ich nicht absprechen, aber zumindest kann man sich beim Englischen Orginal (Wenn es orginal ist) sicher sein solche Dinge nicht zu verpassen oder etwas anderes als geplannt abgeliefert zu bekommen. (Da Wortwitze von englisch auf Deutsch ja nicht so gut funktionieren wird oft der Witz geändert. Gerade bei Filmen zumindest fällt dadurch oft die Satirische Anspielung weg.)
Aber da immer mehr Spiele in Asien produziert werden (zumindest bei Konsolen) können wir getrost das ganze auch auf Deutsch anhören XD Ist bei beiden nachsynchronisiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Juli 2012)

Look schrieb:


> Grob gesagt, für ein deutsches Ohr ist englisch keine Muttersprache, insofern ist es verdammt sinnfrei hier wirklich werten wollen zu können - wer noch kein Jahr dauerhaft im Ausland verbracht hat, kann da eigentlich nichts weiter zu sagen, bzw. werten, entschuldigt.



Das ist relativ.
Die Intonation von zB Wut dürfte bei beiden Sprachen recht ähnlich sein, wir vergleichen hier ja nicht Deutsch und Mandarin. Daher finde ich beispielsweise die englischen Sprecher in The Witcher 2 noch eine Spur besser, als ihre deutschen Kollegen, obwohl diese ihren Job wahrlich nicht schlecht machen. Das mag subjektiv sein, trägt aber dennoch dazu bei, dass ich in diesem Fall mit der englischen Synchronisation besser zurecht komme, als mit jener in meiner Muttersprache.

Ähnlich sieht es bei Dexter aus. Die Serie habe ich zuerst auf Englisch gesehen, später, als sie auch hier im TV lief, erst auf Deutsch. Ich empfinde in vielen Szenen den Tonfall Michael C Halls deutlich bedrohlicher (gerade, wenn das nur unterschwellig ist), als den des deutschen Sprechers. Oder Angels Dialekt...der kommt im Deutschen gar nicht zur Geltung und ich muss keine Amerikanerin zu sein, um das zu hören. 

Aber um auch auf deine Anmerkung bezüglich englischer "Synchrofails" einzugehen: ich kann mit der englischen Version von Assassin's Creed gar nichts anfangen, dank der aufgesetzten Dialekte. Da bevorzuge ich es im Gegensatz zu Dexter in der Tat, dass die Sprecher der deutschen Fassung sich das sparen.


----------



## nali (1. Juli 2012)

Toll, jetzt kenn ich das Ende von Force Unleashed 2 ohne es überhaupt zu besitzen -.-


----------



## robby23 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich finde man könnte mittlerweile auch mal eine News mit positiven Beispielen für die deutsche Synchro machen. Da gibts einige.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2012)

jael schrieb:


> Jetzt ernsthaft?
> 
> Es ist völlig ok für mich in Spielen wie Quake, Unreal, und Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011, wenn der Traktor oder der Protagonist keine Sprachausgabe hat. In Spielen mit Story ist das aber eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich viele mit dem 'Namenlosen Helden' identifizieren können und ein 'Ich-Gefühl' aufbauen können. Das ist völlig in Ordnung und wenn der Hersteller das ordentlich hinbekommt, dann ist das auch absolut lobenswert. Also... wenn..
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann mich nicht daran entsinnen, dass mich die fehlende Synchro bei der Spielfigur aus Dragon Age: Origins gestört hat. Man hat sich seinen eigenen Avatar gebaut, seinen eigenen Ablauf der (vorgegebenen) Geschichte gespielt. Man war selbst der Protagonist. Genauso ist das wie in Skyrim und allen anderen TES-Titeln. 
Zumal in beiden Spielen, bezüglich Synchro, ohnehin noch ein Faktor eine maßgebliche Rolle spielt: Aufwand. Aufwand bedeutet Zeit und Zeit bedeutet Geld. In beiden Spielen gibt es jede Menge Möglichkeiten, den Charakter anzupassen. Da kommen teilweise völlig unterschiedliche Erscheinungsbilder zustande. Es ist unmöglich, alle Varianten/Völkern/Geschlechtern da eine eigene Synchro zu verpassen, zumal beide Spiele Unmengen an Dialogen aufweisen. Daher würde ich die fehlende Synchro bei Dragon Age: Origins nun weit weniger negativ bewerten, als andere vielleicht. 


Ein gutes Beispiel für eine schlechte deutsche Synchro war übrigens The Witcher. Auch noch in der Enhanced Edition. Da habe ich lieber mit englischer Synchro und deutschen Untertiteln gespielt. In Deutsch wirkten die Dialoge einfach alle völlig unmotiviert und lahm.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Juli 2012)

spec ops the line hat ne mitreißend professionelle deutsche synchro vorallem dieser lugo bevor er ermordet wurde. 1A
und spiele wie rockstar games die nur in o-ton rauskommen sind dagegen nen witz vorallem max payne 3 mit diesem millionärs söhnchen marcello und seiner blonden ehefrau die sich entführen lässt die klingt wie ne fette schwarze "blood on your stash grghahhagr" (das sollte witzig sein ingame) ghettobitch die ihren waschautomaten verteidigen will.  und die gegner haben auch alle die gleiche stimme nur max klingt noch genauso wie vor 10 jahren obwohl er nen völlig anderer mensch wurde. naja.. rockstar games is ja was ganz "besonderes" ne? die dürfen das... jaja...


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2012)

Die Synchrinisation von "Crimson Skies" fand ich gut. Zachary und seine Bande von Luftpiraten waren wirklich witzig.
Selbst die Funksprüche während des Kampfes waren von hoher Qualität.


----------



## gottill (2. Juli 2012)

mein krassestes erlebnis in der hinsicht ist "Gostmaster". ein spiel bei dem man mit geistern die menschen bespukt bis diese fliehen oder dem wahnsin verfallen. alles sehr süß gemacht und atmosphärisch. aber auf deutsch nicht spielbar.
schade, denn ich kenne kein anderes spiel mit diesem höchst spassigen spielkonzept...


----------



## JCFR (2. Juli 2012)

Schlechte Synchro?
Da kommt mir doch gleich Starlancer in den Sinn. Wer auch immer auf die idee gekommen ist, den Konfliktparteien einen amerkianischen und einen russischen Akzent zu verleihen, sollte sich mal die Gehörgänge durchpusen lassen.


----------



## Ash2X (2. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZXtHwZL0yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Dagegen wirkt H-L2 wie ein Goldstück....


----------

